# Rotary



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, this might not be to everyones taste! I recall seeing these in jewellers a few years back and I was taken with turquoise face but not with the Â£100+ price tag.









I saw one on Ebay last week and snapped it up at Â£14, don't buy a Rotary if residuals bother you.







It's big, 42mm with the crown, a screw down crown and back with a 200m rating, alledgedly. It still had the rear sticker in place and only has the tiniest marks to the (useless) bezel. The lume is superb.









It's for work as I stupidly sold both my quartz watches last week when I intended to keep one. What do you think?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A bargain Mark, I`d wear it


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Me too.









I've just replaced the battery on a family friend's 60th Wedding Anniversary present. A 9 carat plate Rotary, they where told by the "jewellers" it wasn't worth replacing!! At 93 he was close to believing them.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark

What a bargin love the look of that IMHO Rotary are underated


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Rotary?

Used to belong but was finding it difficult to get the time









The watch however is a great buy,well done

Martin


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Used to belong but was finding it difficult to get the time

My application to join The Inner Wheel was frowned upon!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

At one time Rotary did a rather nice homage to the Panerai.

Not expensive, either....


----------



## tioaboa (Jan 23, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> At one time Rotary did a rather nice homage to the Panerai.
> 
> Not expensive, either....


like this one









a bargain too at 26 quid - seen the same watch in a local jewellers for Â£149, Nice watch mark.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OOooooooo I'd love one of those Panny Rotarys, I just missed the one that went into the sales here a while back, very nice and better looking than the real tyhing to my eyes!

best regards David


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

tioaboa said:


> a bargain too at 26 quid - seen the same watch in a local jewellers for Â£149, Nice watch mark.


Cheers Ian, it *was* a nice watch, I've just given it away.

I do like your Rotary, I wouldn't have given that away.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tioaboa said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > At one time Rotary did a rather nice homage to the Panerai.
> ...


I paid Â£149 for mine and still consider it was worth the price, it was originally listed at Â£200 plus, Â£26 is a real bargain


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

Rotary watches aren't too common across the pond, but I love mine.


----------

